# Kanadai közlekedési szabályok



## Sziszi76 (2008 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok
Egy web címet szeretnék, ahol elérhető a kanadában érvényes közlekedési szabályok. Azt már tudom, hogy minden tartományban különbözik, csak azt nem, hogy vannak-e közös szabályok is amik mindenhol érvényesek, vagy teljesen különbözőek tartományonként. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm! Sziszi76


----------



## Maligán (2008 Szeptember 19)

Sziszi76 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Egy web címet szeretnék, ahol elérhető a kanadában érvényes közlekedési szabályok. Azt már tudom, hogy minden tartományban különbözik, csak azt nem, hogy vannak-e közös szabályok is amik mindenhol érvényesek, vagy teljesen különbözőek tartományonként. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm! Sziszi76


egyseges canada kozlekedesi szabalya


----------



## Sziszi76 (2008 Szeptember 20)

Köszi, de hol találom meg írásban. Fontos lenne! Köszönöm.


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 21)

Sok kozöm nincsen hozzá de ezért kár volt topicot nyitni,amikor van hasonlo, ahol ezt kérdést is fel tudtad vona tenni. Ha pedig nincs egyszerübb valamelyik keresöbe mit te használni szoktál ha ott próbálkozol.  Sorry hogy bele szolottam.


----------



## Sziszi76 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Köszi, de nem találom...


----------



## Maligán (2008 Szeptember 26)

Sziszi76 írta:


> Azt már tudom, hogy minden tartományban különbözik,


hat talan ott keresd ahonnet az elozo "tudomanyodat" is szerezted...


----------



## Sziszi76 (2008 Október 2)

Idézet a
http://www.mfa.gov.hu/kulkepviselet/CA/hu/Konzuliinfo/utazasi_tanacsok_ca.htm
honpalról.

" 
Utazás, közlekedés:
A közúti közlekedés körülményei kiválóak, a közlekedési és közlekedésbiztonsági szabályok területenként és *tartományonként* változ(hat)nak. 
A vidéki utakon fontos a sebesség-korlátozás betartása és a fokozott figyelem, mert különféle vadállatok (szarvas, jávorszarvas, stb.) felbukkanása az úton elképzelhető.
A téli utazás veszélyes lehet a nagy hidegek (a – 20 és az alatti hőmérsékletek – különösen az északi, hegyvidéki területeken - nem ritkák, melyek szél esetén még 10-15 fokkal hidegebbnek is érződnek), nagy havazások és jeges utak miatt, ezért indulás előtt ajánlatos az időjárás-jelentések figyelemmel követése a célállomás környezetében, különös tekintettel a szél okozta hidegérzetre, mely szélsőségesen alacsony hőmérsékletet is képes produkálni. A havazás és a zord időjárás miatt egyes vidéki utakat hosszabb-rövidebb időre lezárhatnak, ha járhatatlanná válnak. A téli gumi és hólánc használata ajánlatos a téli időszakban. "

Szóval nem én találtam ki, akármennyire is sértegetsz Maligán. Szomorú, hogy ilyen a hozzáállás itt.


----------



## Maligán (2008 Október 2)

Sziszi76 írta:


> változ(hat)nak.
> .


na itt a lenyeg !! a felteteles modban !
probalkozzal a canadai portallal hidd el az pontos es HITELES es semmi nincs 
FELTETELES modban ! na sertodeseddel itt nem sokra mesz...


----------



## fluevogi (2008 Október 8)

Sziszi:
Vannak valami minimalis kulonbsegek szabalyokban a tartomanyok kozott, pl piros lampanal valo kanyarodas megengedett bizonyos tartomanyokban bizonyos esetekben, de nem mindenhol es nem mindenhol ugyanugy. 
Nagyaltalanosagban azert nem kulonboznek jelentosen a tartomanyok szabalyai es a nemzetkozi avagy magyar szabalyoktol sem annyira. 
Ami furcsa lehet hogy a jobbkez szabalyra valo tamaszkodast elkeruljek rengeteg stop tablat raknak inkabb ki a keresztezodesekbe, rendszerint 4-way stop -nak hivott dolgokat. Plusz rengetegszer nincs kulon lampa a kanyarodoknak , hanem bizonyos szabalyok megmondjak hogy mikor ki kanyarodhat. 

A legegyszerubb, ha megnezed annak a tartomanynak ahova keszult a kozlekedesi miniszteriumanak a weboldalat (ministry of transportation) es a driver's handbook-ot elolvasod. Ez gyakorlatilag a hivatalos kreszkonyv es minden benne van az osszes szabaly es tabla es egyeb jeloles plusz rengeteg szituacio leiras. 
Pl itt a link az Ontarioi ra:http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/handbook/index.shtml
meg az Alberta-ra:
http://www.transportation.alberta.ca/531.htm


----------



## lani2 (2009 Május 25)

fluevogi írta:


> Sziszi:
> Vannak valami minimalis kulonbsegek szabalyokban a tartomanyok kozott, pl piros lampanal valo kanyarodas megengedett bizonyos tartomanyokban bizonyos esetekben, de nem mindenhol es nem mindenhol ugyanugy.
> Nagyaltalanosagban azert nem kulonboznek jelentosen a tartomanyok szabalyai es a nemzetkozi avagy magyar szabalyoktol sem annyira.
> Ami furcsa lehet hogy a jobbkez szabalyra valo tamaszkodast elkeruljek rengeteg stop tablat raknak inkabb ki a keresztezodesekbe, rendszerint 4-way stop -nak hivott dolgokat. Plusz rengetegszer nincs kulon lampa a kanyarodoknak , hanem bizonyos szabalyok megmondjak hogy mikor ki kanyarodhat.
> ...




Gyakorlati kérdés:
Mi van ha én turistaként átmegyek egy szomszédos tartományba ahol mindenki tudja, hogy pirosnál le lehet kanyarodni, de én nem teszem ... hanem megvárom míg zöldre vált. Ez csak opciós lehetőség és ilyenért nem kapok rendőrcetlit ... igaz?


----------



## Melitta (2009 Május 25)

lani2 írta:


> Gyakorlati kérdés:
> Mi van ha én turistaként átmegyek egy szomszédos tartományba ahol mindenki tudja, hogy pirosnál le lehet kanyarodni, de én nem teszem ... hanem megvárom míg zöldre vált. Ez csak opciós lehetőség és ilyenért nem kapok rendőrcetlit ... igaz?



Ha elkapnak akkor minden szabalytalansagert tiketet adnak.
Torontoban lehet kisivben jobbra fordulni piros lampanal.
de 
ketszer kell megallnod, egyszer mert piros van,masodszor mielott kanyarodnal,hogy meggyozodjel hogy nem jon semmi balrol.
Az athalado gyalogosnak MINDIG elsobbsege van es ha nem adod meg igen vastagon fog a ceruzajuk a rendoroknek.

Vaganykodni es vaganyan vezetni se vezet jora mert nem csak rendor auto figyeli eberen a szabalytalankodokat,hanem sok civil autoban ul rendor es nagyon konyen utanad ered es leallit.


----------

